# [Wet Thumb Forum]-EcoComplete and cory cats



## M0oN (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm starting my first heavily planted tank soon and I was planning on using strictly flourite for a substrate but have since discovered that it's too sharp for cory cats.

I haven't seen or been able to find EcoComplete in person but from pictures I've seen it looks to be rounded and safe for cory cats whiskers and mouths?

Does anyone have any experience with this as a sole substrate? Does it work as well as flourite and provide the nutrients flourite does?

If not what are the differences between the two?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## M0oN (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm starting my first heavily planted tank soon and I was planning on using strictly flourite for a substrate but have since discovered that it's too sharp for cory cats.

I haven't seen or been able to find EcoComplete in person but from pictures I've seen it looks to be rounded and safe for cory cats whiskers and mouths?

Does anyone have any experience with this as a sole substrate? Does it work as well as flourite and provide the nutrients flourite does?

If not what are the differences between the two?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome to the world of planted tanks Moon,

People using Eco are very pleased with it and you won't go wrong with either choice. I'm writing to address a different issue.

Flourite seemed sharpe to me and I used Onyx sand instead. I'm using Flourite in a 6-gallon tank and it doesn't seem to be overly sharp. There seems to be some variance in the acutual pieces of Flourite. My brother's Flourite tank shows pieces that are almost chard-like while two years latter mine is much smaller and more round. He never had any problems with his corys in all this time.

It's almost impossible to say one grows plants better than the other. Remember the 3 most important things for plants are lighting, CO2 and suppliments. 

My suggestion is to disregard the sharpness issue and get the one with the overall look you like best. The Flourite takes more rinsing than the Eco, but it's not all that bad.

Regards,
Carlos

PS - Jeff's Exotic in Gardena is a saltwater shop but will order either of these substrates for you AND match Big Al's prices. It might be worth the drive depending on the amount you need. 
==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I have used flourite with cories many times and have never had issues. I have read about many others as well. As Tenor suggested I wouldn't be to concerned about the "sharp" edges and base your decision on what looks good to you.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## M0oN (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys, looks like I will go with Flourite, you figure 35 pounds is enough for a decently high substrate in a 29 gallon bow front?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking sharp and being sharp are two different things. Take a handful of Flourite and rub it on your inner thigh. Now it's not going to feel good but then neither would doing the same thing with a handful of sand or Eco-Complete and I would not even think of doing so with a handful of peat moss. But it's not going to cut you. It might defoliate the skin but it's not sharp. While there have been no comprehensive studies done on Corys and Flourite I can add my experience. I have kept many Corys on Flourite and never had a problem. I'm of the opinion that water quality has more to do with barbel erosion than the substrate does.

This whole thing reminds me of a discussion I had in a Bonsai group a long time ago. People thought that if you added a similar product to the soil mix that the sharp edges would cause the roots to split and grow finer. Well the roots are going to grow how they want to grow. You could grow some plants in broken glass and they would not form fine roots because they just don't. Other plants could be grown in .5" ball bearings and grow tons of fine roots because that's what they do. I guess this little side note is really not germane to the discussion but I felt like typing it in anyway.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## Dr.T. (Jul 23, 2003)

My 29 gallon (not the one in the picture, below) is all Eco-Complete, and my corys do fine in it.

Jeff (Dr.T.)
---------------------------
Tank info in profile
29 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)
65 gallon tank (updated: 9/21/03)


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't think that's enough Flourite for your tank. If that's 3 bags then buy 4 and ask if you can bring back the 4th bag if you don't use it. I would hate to not have it handy once you start that messy rinsing project,lol.

People have many good tips for cleaning Flourite and here is mine. Use a fine-mesh metal strainer/colander. You can save the silt left in the strainer for the first layer. I've used this method and the tank water is completely clear the first day. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I use a paint strainer that fits over a 5 gallon bucket to rinse substrates. They run a couple of bucks at the BORG and can be used over and over again.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have used both substartes and I like both but perfer the Flourite. Eco-complete is very easy to use no rinsing just pour into the tank right out of the bag and does not cloud the water.Flourite you will need to rinse over & over again and it will still cloud the water. I have corys in my tank that has Flourite with no problems.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Trenac: If you don't mind me asking why do you prefer Flourite? Or more specifically, why don't you like the Eco-Complete?

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't dislike Eco-complete I just like the look of Flourite more and the lighter color also reflects the light back up underneth the leaves of the plants. Also I suspect that something in the Eco-complete raised the KH in our tank water because in the tank with Flourite I have never had this problem.


----------

